# Get Rare Back for Nintendo



## steve007 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello you want them on your Nintendo Wii the ones Nintendo can't put  on the VC 

well this link well help go hear ---> http://www.petitiononline.com/f42f5ved/    and please full in your Signature 
to  let Nintendo know you want Rare back     pass this around to as many fans as well also  let your friends or family know this on Twitter and facebook myspace or any chat sites around Thank you 


PS: This is not  Spam


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Signed.


Great cause.


----------



## referencer (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sure all Nintendo has been waiting for has been a bunch of random people on the internet saying please.


----------



## DKAngel (Feb 11, 2010)

wont happen considering microsoft own rare


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 11, 2010)

This petition will do absolutely nothing, unless we all donate enough money to buy Rare back for nintendo.

Signed anyways.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2010)

You make it sound like you don't know Nintendo sold them in the first place.


----------



## dan80315 (Feb 11, 2010)

Woo 37 people.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 11, 2010)

lolz @ this thread and the petition

I think you should make a petition to get halo on wii also


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 11, 2010)

When has an online petition ever done anything?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> lolz @ this thread and the petition
> 
> I think you should make a petition to get halo on wii also


Dont make jokes. you know thats not possible./sarcastic voice


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 11, 2010)

As much as i would like Nintendo to have Rare it's not gonna happen. Nintendo sold Rare to Microsoft so, there probably won't be any Rare games on Wii. Ever.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> As much as i would like Nintendo to have Rare it's not gonna happen. Nintendo sold Rare to Microsoft *so, there probably won't be any Rare games on Wii. Ever.*


The Donkey Kong Country games are on the Virtual Console. Those are Rare games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But other then that, no there won't be any more.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 11, 2010)

Uhh no.  Even if these petitions worked, just no.  Perhaps you're unaware of a few things or have selective amnesia when it comes to them.

- Nearly anyone during their great days at Nintendo quit
- Notorious for delaying the hell out of games, years not months
- Most of their games fall into the collect-a-thon type stuff, so do you like collecting like 500 item pieces to open a door, just so you can get a few hundred more for the next?
- Look at the spotty quality of games since being bought out
- Is it really worth overpaying grossly to get them back (as MS did to Nintendo in the first place) just to get a few virtual console releases you wish you had?

I think it's incredibly irrational and just downright insane to want to sign such a petition.  They were awesome the 90s, crap in the 00s.  If you want to live in their past, use ROMS+emulator or buy a cheap system and the games for it as you're better off either way.


----------



## Dialexio (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow… Dinosaur Planet wasn't canceled. It got converted into Star Fox Adventures.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> Wow… Dinosaur Planet wasn't canceled. It got converted into Star Fox Adventures.



Well...

That certainly explains some things.


----------



## Elritha (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought this was a joke at first when I saw the title. Most of Rare's talent left by the time Microsoft bought them up anyway.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 11, 2010)

Banjo-Kazooie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me love you long time if this actually somehow works.


----------



## cracker (Feb 11, 2010)

Kiler Instinct 3 with normal finishing moves (not as combos)!!!!!!!!!! :~( Doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 11, 2010)

I have Signed...This will make nintendo know


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 11, 2010)

1.  Online petitions aren't worth the paper they aren't written on.
2.  Rare were a good company about 10 years ago.  Like Sonic Team, the talent that produced the goods in their heyday is long gone.  

Pointless petition asking Nintendo to spend money on a pointless acquisition.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, lets all sign so we can mass pirate the games they produce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My point being: most people would pirate the games anyway...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2010)

This will be like selling a console because it was faulty only to buy it back in a much worse condition.  Not saying they are bad, I mean they haven't released a bad game since being sold but they haven't released anything amazing since Conkers Bad Fur Day.  Their games for the 360 are good, just nothing that is worth buying them for.  Activision spent a shitload on getting Blizzard BUT while Blizzard take years to make one game, those games will make them millions, Rare's games I doubt even make a million.

I'd prefer it if Nintendo spent cash on getting new and fresh developers rather than a team who rely on going back to former glories all the time.

Just wait until Microsoft decide to not renew their contract when their next batch of  games are disappointments or delayed for years.  They'll go multi-format after that.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 11, 2010)

who needs em


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 11, 2010)

go ninty go ninty 
gogo
for rare

microsoft just underestimate and chaperone them so that they can't realize their own potential anymore, can't even tell why they abondoned them after all:.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> I thought this was a joke at first when I saw the title. Most of Rare's talent left by the time Microsoft bought them up anyway.



This. The only reason people want them in Nintendo's court is for their N64 library to be on the Virtual Console. I doubt they'll be producing anything close to their N64 masterpieces in the future. If anything, Nintendo should just hire up all the Rare big dogs who made the good games back in the day and start developing new games. Even then, Rare's games are "hardcore" games and everyone knows Nintendo doesn't give two shits about that, just catering to their fanbase (Zelda, Mario, etc) or to the casual crowd (Wii Sports, Wii Fit, etc).

And DKC was only on the VC because Nintendo still owned Donkey Kong, they just lent out his properties to Rare for the DKC games. The games are technically owned by Nintendo. I'm still surprised they didn't put DK64 on the VC, since I thought he was in a similar situation as DKC.

If anything, we can hope that the mysterious "Goldeneye 2010" is good.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 11, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which makes me wonder... Why those, and not games like Donkey Kong 64? I can understand Conker's Bad Fur Day and Perfect Dark (after all Rare owns those characters) but they can't release that game on Xbox 360 or something...

I think it's a real shame Nintendo sold Rare. I especially liked their last games, Perfect Dark, Conker's Bad Fur Day and Star Fox Adventures. Grabbed By the Ghoulies was okay I guess, but not nearly as good as most Rare games. The Conker remake was good, but it was a remake. I haven't played their other games yet, but I don't think they'll ever get to that same level of awesomeness.


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2010)

Singed, it are great games they did made! ds 64 is very good but how about perfect dark?


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 13, 2010)

Ugh why is anyone signing this is beyond me.  You really have to be stupid to think this would even be in the slightest bit a good idea, and have no concept of the fact Nintendo never listens to online polls - ever, as with most companies.  Buying up Rare essentially would be like buying a mint condition Ford Pinto for like $25000.  You know the shit ain't worth it, and eventually it's going to blow up in your face eventually.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 14, 2010)

I want it all back!!!!!!
So I Signed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EVERYONE BETTER SIGN OR DIE!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2010)

I signed up, it might do something hopefully.


----------



## DigitalSquirrel (Feb 14, 2010)

Not gonna happen, don't waste your time.

I'll miss Banjo and Conker forever.


----------



## killakk (Feb 16, 2010)

Why did nintendo sell RARE?????????


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

Because they were useless.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 16, 2010)

killakk said:
			
		

> Why did nintendo sell RARE?????????



Because they were costing them millions of dollars per quarter in losses with little return on it.  Rare since they felt it right to drag out and delay game releases a good 1-2+ years they'd go exceptional periods with NO releases at all.  All this time they had no money coming in and all money going out for operating costs and pay checks.  To keep them in business basically allowing them to keep being wasters Nintendo would quarterly fork over large sums of cash into Rare's coffers to keep them running in hopes their next game would bring a great return.  Unfortunately for Rare Conker didn't do it with it's 3 years of delays, neither did the mutilated Dino Planet as a Starfox game(I got to meddle with the real game at E3 2000.)  Basically their slow releases and moderate sales towards the end compared to their huge movers in the early to mid era days of the N64 wasn't cutting it.  Nintendo put feelers out there to sell them and various offers came in, but MS offered up hundreds of millions of dollars, and in the end far more than the next guy grossly overvaluing Rare's value.  Nintendo instantly jumped at it and sold their majority share of Rare straight to MS.  Ever since it has been the release of a couple Gamecube started projects (Kameo and Perfect Dark) that did ok but not super stellar, the lame Ghoulies, and so-so port/hd update to Conker, and some mix bag DS releases since.

Rare is not the Rare of the 1980s through mid/late 1990s...they are dead.  Rare is not the rare you love, it's all new people and they suck.  If you want to play games from those smart people they split off into various companies such as Zoonami and the crew who cooked up the Timesplitters series.  Go play their stuff and see talent in action.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 16, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> killakk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wel said!

At the time rare was sold to MS, rare wasn't anymore the better company for Nintendo, most ppl already had left rare by then, only a few stayd and the also left later on.
Rare now suxs, tell me one descent game rare released recent?


----------



## steve007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Way to go guys thank you keep it up i can't wate to ship that off to Microsoft and Nintendo  to share Rare


----------



## Hachibei (Feb 16, 2010)

Alls I know is, KI3 would suck on Wii.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Petition is not going to make Nintendo change their mind and buy Rare back for Nintendo. You go ahead but I am not sign it because it wont work!


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes a totally pointless exercise. A few here are trying to live in the past, the Rare of yesteryear were a great team, but like a few have stated in this thread, that same team are long gone.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 17, 2010)

No!
Dear God, please no!
Rare is doing a much better job with Microsoft!
Nintendo would not allow Rare to do Stop and Swop with Banjo Kazooie,
Microsoft not only let them use Stop and Swap but also implemented it into Nuts n Bolts as well as XBLA releases of Banjo-Kazooie and Banjo-Tooie!
I mean, they even have Banjo-Kazooie as player charters in Sonic and Sega all star racing!

Screw Rare re-joining Nintendo, let Nintendo make their own NEW GAMES.
By NEW GAMES I do not mean New Super Mario Bros IV Wii-2. I mean games like MASS EFFECT > MASS EFFECT 2 where there is a sequel but the sequel plays differently form the prequel. A great Nintendo Example is ZELDA > LINK'S ADVENTURE (ZELDA II).

PS: Petitions don't mean crap to corporations, only $MONEY$.
More $MONEY$ than everyone on the board combined can afford.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Rare is doing a much better job with Microsoft!









I hope that was sarcasm. Rare only made the best first person shooters ever made on a Nintendo console as well as some of the best platformers of all time.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 17, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> No!
> Dear God, please no!
> Rare is doing a much better job with Microsoft!
> Nintendo would not allow Rare to do Stop and Swop with Banjo Kazooie,
> ...




I don't know what say...


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Feb 17, 2010)

I Signed.  Your going to have your hater and lovers of Rareware.  I find they are very well suited for Nintendo.  Do i think this Petition will do anything?  No i don't but i give you credit for actually trying something.  I believe game decisions should be made by the gamers and not just the companies to make a few thousand extra $'s.  I feel Rareware's doing a horrible job with Microsoft and could do so much better with making games on the wii.  They already choose to continue making Nintendo based games more on the Ds than they do their 360 titles.

I only have a few minor suggestions for the petition.  Edit and revise cause I didn't think it sounded right when reading through it.  Also signitures of those who are just saying Rare sucks and shouldn't be bought back should be deleted.  I would also suggest spreading the word of this out further beyond just this site making it big on sites like twitter and Facebook.  With not just a couple hundred fan signitures but Thousands it will show Nintendo just how much Gamers would like Rareware to be back with Nintendo.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 17, 2010)

@DJ91990,

I am sorry but God is not going to listen to you because you ask what you want in those things. God prefers you pray for everlasting life, worship him, forgiven, avoid your temptation and something like that.. You are funny.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2010)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> I Signed.  Your going to have your hater and lovers of Rareware.  I find they are very well suited for Nintendo.  Do i think this Petition will do anything?  No i don't but i give you credit for actually trying something.  I believe game decisions should be made by the gamers and not just the companies to make a few thousand extra $'s.  I feel Rareware's doing a horrible job with Microsoft and could do so much better with making games on the wii.  They already choose to continue making Nintendo based games more on the Ds than they do their 360 titles.
> 
> I only have a few minor suggestions for the petition.  Edit and revise cause I didn't think it sounded right when reading through it.  Also signitures of those who are just saying Rare sucks and shouldn't be bought back should be deleted.  I would also suggest spreading the word of this out further beyond just this site making it big on sites like twitter and Facebook.  With not just a couple hundred fan signitures but Thousands it will show Nintendo just how much Gamers would like Rareware to be back with Nintendo.



Rare does suck. They used to not suck. In fact, they used to be awesome and one of the best game devs ever. They made some of the best games ever made, honestly. Nowadays Rare as a studio is not Rare as it was in the 80's to late 90's. All their talent is gone.

Also, you think Nintendo cares about gamers. Hah. Once Nintendo started making major bucks from from practically every casual title they ever made, they completely fucked their old fanbase. I mean look, they once had a large library of characters and titles. Nowadays, they've cut down all their older brands to pretty much two: Mario and Zelda. No more F-Zero, no more Star Fox, no more Donkey Kong. Instead we get "Wii Music" and "Wii Play". A thousand gamers won't do bullshit with a system that has over 70 million owners. If you got like at least a million people to sign it, sure, they may put it into their suggestion box, but they don't make games to sell thousands; they make games to sell millions.


----------



## Fakie! (Feb 17, 2010)

Considering they already released DK Country games on the VC, maybe they'll also release DK64, and I bet most Rare games, like Banjo Kazooie and Conker would be playable if they were injected to it.


----------

